# More Of Grim And Reaper :)



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lookie


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

hes gonna jump!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i can't remember. which is which again? and the black and white one is HUGE. very beautiful boys. their coats are so shiny


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Aww they are very handsome! and yes...they look like trouble makers 0.0


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

Twitch: Grim is the 1 thats "HUGE" and thier BOTH only 12 weeks old... and thanks, that baby bodywash/shampoo works well 
(reaper is the main trouble maker xD)

You think grim will reach more then 10'' or hes just gettin all his growin over with sooner?



Jennie: Thanks  and yes... they are... mainly the reaper xD


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

he may be growing fast and slowing down later or he could just be distined to be a very very big boy. OR reaper may just be slow growing and grim only seems big in comparison.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

reaper is normal size, and grim is about 2x reapers size... IMA HAVA 30'' RATTIE!!!! xD


...i hope not... he might get 10 lbs... and then ill fear him(j/k)


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey all this is thoses two beautiful boys mom, Mandy, on dougs name. With permission of course.

arent they cute? 

well leave my dougy and my boys nice comments 

-mandy


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Grim looks just like my Da Vinci. I <3 hooded rats.


----------

